

Protecting Consumers APP from Uber Surge Price! - DahirTru

I&#x27;ve already registered 200 drivrs to start with a month from now and i&#x27;ve been developing this app the last 7 months. What kind of features do you think i should include that uber doesn&#x27;t have? No surge ever! No customers rating! What else?
======
gus_massa
Surge is a feature for the _drivers_.

If you are a driver, at a peak time, you can go to your app and get the
regular income or get to Uber and get an increased income.

If you are a passenger, at a peak time, you can go to your app and see that
all the drivers are taken and wait until one is available, or go to Uber and
choose between paying a little more or waiting until the price falls down to
the regular price.

------
doctorshady
YEAH! You go disrupt that terrible incumbent!

~~~
DahirTru
i'll do that!

------
minimaxir
...you're not going to kill Uber.

~~~
DahirTru
There is always small ax for a big tree, so time will tell.

